# CVS - Pharmacology HELP!



## < sara >

Hello everyone,

I really needed some guidelines on how to prepare for an upcoming pharmacology test. It's on CVS.. Please help me on which books to study, and tell me important questions that come in the proff and class tests regarding CVS pharmacology. Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## Sam212

< sara > said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I really needed some guidelines on how to prepare for an upcoming pharmacology test. It's on CVS.. Please help me on which books to study, and tell me important questions that come in the proff and class tests regarding CVS pharmacology. Please reply as soon as possible.


Read lippincott if your school doesn't provide you notes. You can supplement it with first aid, after you have mastered all the mechanisms.


----------



## williams22

Thanks for sharing Info!


----------

